# 32 weeks, could this be the start of preterm labor?



## SouthernFried

Up until this point I have had a textbook pregnancy - absolutely nothing has caused me a problem, until now, which is why I'm a bit concerned.
For the past four days now I have had strong, painful contractions (about 6 an hour) for one-two hour periods a couple times a day. Drinking water, changing positions, and soaking in a warm bath do nothing to stop the contractions. Along with the contractions I have had strong menstrual-like cramps in my lower abdomen, pressure in my upper thigh area, lower back ache, nausea, and diarrhea.
I haven't been too worried because the contractions will eventually stop after about two hours, which leads me to believe they are Braxton Hicks. However, I have also heard that preterm labor contractions may come and go like that.
My water has definitely NOT broken, nor have I lost my mucous plug or have any bleeding/spotting whatsoever.
Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## pennysbored

Go to the hospital. 
I had mild cramping, went to the doc, I was already 3 cm dialated. I was also 32 weeks along, they admitted me, put me on some steroids for my daughters lungs (the biggest concern at that stage) and some anti-contraction medications.
My pregnancy was very normal, no signs of anything until then.:hug:
I'm thinking about ya!


----------



## Bec L

I agree. Go to the hospital just to be on the safe side. It's important that if you ARE in early labour that you get those steroid injections for your LOs lungs. Hopefully it is just BHs but best to be sure. Keep us posted:hugs:


----------



## SouthernFried

I went and got check out and everything seems to be fine. I'm not dilated or anything yet. They told me to just keep hydrated and that sometimes hunger will cause contractions, too, so keep full.


----------



## SouthernFried

By the way, y'all have adorable babies!!


----------



## Bec L

Thanks. And that's great news xx


----------

